# Am I out of my mind?!



## rax88 (Jan 29, 2010)

This story starts several years ago. In 2004, my family and I were ready and geared to go; visa arranged, job for my dad set up etc etc. Sadly, his job offer fell through. The visa expired and my hopes for leaving my island home were suspended. 

Last year, my parents (I'm 21) applied for a family visa. My younger brother does not wish to leave his school and friends and my parents seem to have given up on the idea. I can't let go of the dream to live abroad. So I plan to emigrate, by myself. This summer (July '10) we'll all be going on holiday to Nova Scotia and use it as a stepping stone to get a lay of the land, so to speak, in terms of job opportunity, housing and so on.

As excited and eager as I am, there is of course that element of uncertainty. I will be going to a place, very far from home, by myself. The climate is completely different from here ( we have no real winter to speak of) and so is the lifestyle, which is something I'm itching to escape. 

This year I will graduate from our university with a degree in speech-language pathology. I have two and a half years of experience in a pet grooming salon, skills I would like to make use of at some point in the future. 

My questions (finally) as these:
- Does anyone know of a strong Maltese community in Canada? I know we've a presence in Toronto but haven't been able to find others. While I'm fine with leaving most aspects of home behind, I would like to retain my fluency in our very unique language and connections with people who were in my situation may be helpful.
- What is the social aspect of Canada like? Are people willing to help out a 'newbie'? Are there maybe ways to connect with other new immigrants?
- How employable am I? I've read up about the procedure that would eventually give me the qualifications to work in Canada as a speech-language pathologist but is the profession in demand? How about the pet care industry?
- Keeping in mind that I'm from a very temperate climate, which province is the least extreme in terms of winter conditions? I read here that BC is more rain than snow. Any other places that might be a little milder than -50?

Thanks for reading my long-winded post =P
Cheers
Rachel


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

rax88 said:


> This story starts several years ago. In 2004, my family and I were ready and geared to go; visa arranged, job for my dad set up etc etc. Sadly, his job offer fell through. The visa expired and my hopes for leaving my island home were suspended.
> 
> Last year, my parents (I'm 21) applied for a family visa. My younger brother does not wish to leave his school and friends and my parents seem to have given up on the idea. I can't let go of the dream to live abroad. So I plan to emigrate, by myself. This summer (July '10) we'll all be going on holiday to Nova Scotia and use it as a stepping stone to get a lay of the land, so to speak, in terms of job opportunity, housing and so on.
> 
> ...


hello, canada is very much made up of every nationality so wherever you go, you will find other people who are in your same position and nationality. weather wise it is pretty much the same. hot summers and cold winters although BC is similar to British weather.They dont get snow in victoria, mild snow in vancouver. (cost of living in BC is crazy) job wise you should be able to find work either in your field or pretty close. as for being a newbie, there will always be people in your same position. canadians are pretty friendly and polite so you should be okay. best thing to remember is it will be an exciting chapter in your life whatever happens and you will never know if you dont try it. you could always go back if you didnt like it but then at least you tried and you then know. good luck


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

rax88 said:


> I read here that BC is more rain than snow. Any other places that might be a little milder than -50?


Hi Rachel & welcome to the forums! 

Many people will tell you that ALL of BC has high levels of rain, however, remember that BC is fairly large and does not equal just the coastal areas of the province! For instance, the area that I live in is semi-arid and we actually welcome rain! *chuckles* Most years we do have snowfalls and when a arctic cold snap arrives from the north, we can find ourselves in frigid -30 temps (the lowest temperature I've ever seen here). Thankfully the cold snaps generally only last a few days before the mercury heads upwards again. This winter has been very mild by Canadian standards - we had a cold snap that brought the temps down to -18 early in the season and 2 days that delivered snow. The summer weather is a dry heat and it's not unusual for 40C temps. 

I can't speak for everyone, but most people I know are welcoming to newcomers. There are also government programs that assist immigrants, as well as websites designed to help new residents settle in their communities. 

I'll agree that BC is more costly than other provinces - it really depends where in the province you choose to call home, as not all areas are as expensive to live as say the lower mainland/Vancouver. 

Immigrating to a new country is never easy and I wish you all the best in your quest to find your new home! 

Cheers


----------

